# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Embalses - General >  La DGA quiere licitar este año los proyectos de dos de las tres balsas que regularán el Tastavins

## sergi1907

El INAGA somete a evaluación de impacto ambiental el embalse de Comellares, lo que retrasará su ejecución.

El Instituto Aragonés del Agua (IAA), promotor de la construcción de las balsas de regulación en el río Tastavins, quiere licitar antes de finales de año la redacción del proyecto definitivo de los embalses de Monroyo y Peñarroya. Su director, Rafael Izquierdo, no quiso avanzar plazos concretos, pero indicó que llevar a cabo esos pasos antes de final de año «parece posible para las balsas más pequeñas, pero aún están pendientes otros trámites, como la declaración de interés general, que requiere un proceso administrativo largo».

 Aunque la intención del IAA es construir las tres balsas del Tastavins -Monroyo, Peñarroya y Comellares- al mismo tiempo, esta última tendrá que ser sometida a evaluación de impacto ambiental. Según reconoció Carlos Ontañón, director del INAGA, «aunque es un pequeño embalse de unos 2,7 hectómetros cúbicos, hay que hacer un estudio más minucioso porque se encuentra en el cauce del río Prados y afecta a una superficie de 30 hectáreas de terreno, con una vegetación forestal consolidada y valores paisajísticos» vinculados al Lugar de Interés Comunitario del Matarraña. Además, se ha detectado la implantación de cangrejos autóctonos. Una vez que el IAA complete ese estudio ambiental, será sometido a información pública antes de ser remitido al INAGA.

 Este trámite no será necesario para la balsa proyectada en el río Monroyo, afluente del Tastavins. Al ser una balsa lateral de 0,3 hectómetros cúbicos, el INAGA ha considerado suficiente la memoria ambiental que el IAA incluyó en la documentación.

 Por su parte, Rafael Izquierdo ha confirmado que el anteproyecto de la balsa del río Peñarroya (0,5 hectómetros cúbicos) ha sido recibido hace escasos días. Aún está siendo estudiado por los técnicos y no se ha enviado al INAGA, por lo que es pronto para saber si será necesario realizar un estudio de impacto ambiental. Este anteproyecto debía estar acabado en abril, pero Izquierdo indicó que «la empresa solicitó una prórroga para realizar estudios geotécnicos más precisos». Por lo tanto, el siguiente paso será sacar a información pública los tres anteproyectos antes de su licitación.

 En cualquier caso, el director del IAA recordó que el Estado prometió un millón de euros para redactar los tres proyectos. Fue en noviembre de 2009, cuando la Comisión Bilateral Aragón-Estado encomendó a la Comunidad la ejecución de estas tres balsas.

 Una de las razones para conseguir esa encomienda fue el consenso y el trabajo conjunto entre regantes, administración y agentes sociales para trabajar y definir las zonas más adecuadas para construir estas infraestructuras.

 Asimismo, los acuerdos de la Comisión del Agua de 2006 señalaban la necesidad de construir una balsa capaz de regular entre 0,5 y 1 hectómetro cúbico en la cuenca del río Algars para regadíos de apoyo y garantizar el agua de boca a las poblaciones colindantes durante el verano. Aunque los técnicos ya han visitado la zona en busca de las mejores ubicaciones, Rafael Izquierdo indicó que «en comisión se decidió que como esta balsa estaba en el Algars y también afecta a Cataluña, se requería contar con la otra parte. Así que se dejó en una prioridad menor hasta resolver las balsas de la CHE y las del Tastavins».


 Cuenca baja


 Estas balsas se complementarán con otras dos para regular la cuenca baja del Matarraña. Val de Figuera, en Torre del Compte, embalsará 3 hectómetros cúbicos. El anteproyecto refleja un coste estimado de 14,2 millones de euros. Por su parte, Val de Beltrán (Mazaleón) costará 26,6 millones y regulará 4 hectómetros cúbicos de agua. Actualmente, el Ministerio de Medio Ambiente y Medio Rural y Marino trabaja en la declaración de impacto ambiental, que según los plazos fijados debe estar lista antes del 1 de octubre.

 Las dos obras son embalses laterales que se llenarán derivando agua del cauce del río. Se trata del sistema preferido en la cuenca, ya que el agua es decantada hacia el embalse de forma natural, sin requerir ningún tipo de motorización o bombeo, y sin sobrecoste para los regantes. Además, este sistema no afectará al eje del río.

 La construcción de ambos tiene como fin cubrir las necesidades actuales y futuras del regadío, así como el abastecimiento, derechos de concesión, usos industriales, crear un caudal ecológico y posibilitar la puesta en marcha de actividades recreativas.

 Estas infraestructuras se sumarán a las ya existentes. De momento, la regulación del río Matarraña se lleva a cabo mediante el embalse de Pena (Valderrobres y Beceite), que cuenta con una capacidad de 17,88 hectómetros cúbicos, y mediante las las balsas de Valcomuna (Mazaleón) y de La Trapa (Maella), con capacidades de 2,2 y de 1 hectómetro cúbico respectivamente.

 Para José María Puyol, presidente de la Junta Central de Regantes, la campaña de riegos «está siendo extraordinaria. En Pena tenemos 12 hectómetros». Así, destacó que «puede que no se haya llegado ni a 1,8 hectómetros de consumo en las balsas de Valcomuna y La Trapa».

http://www.heraldo.es/noticias/la_dg...tastavins.html

----------

